# Recent Purchase



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I recently found this pistol at local pawn shop.



















Smith & Wesson Model 908 9mm, they were asking $425 for it. I got it for $400 out the door. Didn't come a box or any paperwork and only one magazine, but still a good buy I thought. It is a single stack 9mm, which I am told these make great CCW.

Took it to the range last night and it shoots great. Ran about 200 round of various 115 gr FMJ range ammo through. Monarch, WWB, Independance, Federal all without a hiccup. I didn't have any personal defense ammo as I didn't want to get into my wife's stash. Will try that next.

Now to find a holster? I will probably go ahead and bite the bullet and get a leather IWB from D.M. Bullard. They are local to me, just west of Ft worth. They make one called a Dual Carry which has the capability of being IWB or OWB. Here is the link http://estore.websitepros.com/1565531/Categories.bok?category=Dual+Carry+Holster+Guns+M-Z
They don't show one for my gun, but I emailed the guy & he said he can custom fit. Problably end up less than $100 for a custom fit leather holster.

Marty


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Marty

D.M. Bullard makes great holsters.

His reputation and his products reputation is outstanding.

I think you'll like your new S&W - they make excellent guns.

You should go online to S&W and register it for warranty - the old owner probably never did it.

congratulations.

:smt1099


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> Marty
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


How would I do that? Do you have a link?

Marty


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't looked, but I'd start with the S&W website http://www.smith-wesson.com/ .

You can probably download your owners manual there too.

If you can't find it there - call their customer service & ask them how to register your gun.

:smt1099


----------

